# Recuperacion de espacio Memoria flash 2.0 GB



## JimGa (May 3, 2006)

Tengo una de 2.0 GB y otra 1.0 GB, ambas Mini Drive o es lo que dicen en el cuerpo. El problema con ellas es que cuando almaceno información en ellas, solo puedo reproducir un equivalente a 124MB y el resto no es reconocible. si almaceno archivos de audio por mas de los 124Mb,los posteriores a esos 124Mb no los puedo reproducir despues, si son archivos de fotografias, no los puedo abrir o me da un mensaje de " Imagen no disponible" el archivo se puede ver en su nombre y formato completo, en vista de detalles, pero al intentar leerlo, no es posible y se traba la PC. Este caso se presenta en cualquier PC o Laptop, Windows XP o ME o 2000.

   He formateado, defragmentado y nada de esto funciona, sigue perdiendo o haciendo ilegibles cualquier archivo despues de los 124~130Mb. Inserté un archivo de video de 766Mb y si lo copio completo, solo que al llegar al 16.3 % (~125Mb) se congelo la imagen y ya no continuo.

 No se si haya manera de resetear el chip o algo para poder utilizar el resto de la capacidad. Son 1990 Mb y solo son utilizables 124Mb, el 6.25 % de la capacidad, Que desperdicio !!!!

  Saludos. De antemano, muchas gracias.

Tiene un CHIP Samsung 543 K9F1G08U0A PCB0 y otro Create i5062-ZD L601 CE6109.0


----------



## maunix (May 4, 2006)

No creo que puedas hacer mucho con la memoria en si si es que esta dañada realmente, pero hay programas que dicen "recuperar" esos sectores dañados mediante algoritmos "raros", de todas formas son algoritmos que segun dicen tienen que ver con la desmagnetizacion de algunas regiones del disco rigido, si tu hablas de una flash... no tienes ninguna magnetizacion que arreglar.

De todas formas, desfragmentar o formatear rapidamente no te ayudaran a solucionar el problema.  Desfragmentar solo ordena la ubicacion de los archivos pero no "arregla" nada.

Seguramente la tienes formateada en FAT16 o FAT32.  Ese formato de archivo te permite marcar clusters (grupo de sectores de datos) como malos de modo que el sistema operativo no intente nunca mas escribir ahi nuevamente.    El SCANDISK por ejemplo te hace eso, marca dichos sectores como malos si es que tuvo problemas al chequear la superficie del mismo (esto lo hace leyendo varias veces un sector y reintentando si hubo fallas).  Si hay fallas entonces lo marca como malo y asunto solucionado.

Si el scandisk no te lo soluciona tendras que editar a mano la fat para marcar los sectores que esten dañados pero para esto necesitas realmente conocer bastante mas y no es algo que te pueda explicar en un foro, realmente hay que leer bastante sobre como funciona una fat y sobre alguna herramienta uqe te permita hacer dicho cambio.

Espero te sirva de algo mi sugerencia, de hecho yo he "recuperado" discos duros que antes no me funcionaban porque tenian problema con ciertos sectores qeu el scandisk no me marcaba como malos porque en algunas de las relecturas lo leia bien pero a mi no me andaba porque el sistema operativo se cuelga si una accion demora mucho tiempo.

Saludos


----------

